# Peep sights



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

what do you prefer, ones with rubber string, stringless, little peep hole, big peep hole. I have a little peep hole but i don't think i lets in enough light at low light. What do you prefer?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

tubeless peep with a bigger hole. I just got one this year and I liek better then my tube one.It let in more light and you can see your pins better.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Small peep hole, no string or rubber thingy. Yes, thingy is a word.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Yes, thingy is a word.


Yes! and so is whatchamacallit, hickadickus, dingaflappy, wiggit, wingding, and gizzmo. :mrgreen:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Tex,

Here it is, yet another opportunity for you to bash compound bows and all the gadgetry that goes with them,,,,,,,,, and nothing. How could you let that go? No comments about how you like to use nothing but your eye glasses for a peep, or something to that affect? Nothing about rubber tubes should only be used by doctors? You could have even said something about peeps being 50% off now that easter is over. I couldn't have set you up any better myself. I expect more from you. 

Idiot


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

What you want for a peep is a tube-less peep with a hole that fits fairly tight around your pin guard. this will improve accuracy as it will let you know when you are not centered up perfectly. and a tube-less peep will give you move FPS and less noise. the specialty archery superball peep gives you the ability to find the hole size that fits you with the use of interchangeable apertures. 
check them out
http://www.specialtyarch.com/peeps.asp


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

On the tubeless has anyone had a problem with the little strings covering the hole?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nope. not at all.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not sure what you mean by little strings getting in the way but with a tubeless peep all of the stings are on the right and left side of the peep split evenly into 2 bundles. some times you have peep rotation issues like I mentioned be no strings should be in the way.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> I am not sure what you mean by little strings getting in the way but with a tubeless peep all of the stings are on the right and left side of the peep split evenly into 2 bundles. some times you have peep rotation issues like I mentioned be no strings should be in the way.


My peep has a three way split. No rotation problem, not tube, no strings in the way. perfect.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a stringsplitter around christmas and I like it there are no strings attached but the size of the peep is a lot and when I say a lot I mean a lot bigger. But I have noticed a tighter group and a ton more field of view. I shot well after dark and I could see my pins fine.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, I may be the odd one here (thats usually the case) but I like my peep with the tube attached. Every time I draw, it rotates right to where it should be, I see my pins just fine and I don't have any "peep rotation" issues. I've also shot in my backyard at night with nothing but a dim fog lamp on about ten feet overhead and was able to see the target fine... shooting a softball size group at about thirty yards or so. Where I was standing, there was a big pine obscuring the light from the fog lamp so that made it even darker where I stood to shoot... no issues. If your peep ever gets messed up, spin it around, reattach the tube and you're good to go. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to shoot the peep with the rubber tube thingy. It worked great until the tube broke. Now I shoot the one with the string split in to three groups. With the string that close to your eye, you just look past it and you never know that it is there.


----------

